# The Womanly Thread - Thank you Tommy ;)



## Alea (5 Aug 2010)

Girls, let's get our laces, makeup, cook books out... and "compete" against the amazingly funny "The Manly Thread". 
So tell us, what is the most womanly thing you did today.

Guys, you are more than welcome to come and tell us what is the most womanly thing you've done today (or even yesterday).


Today, I wore makeup, a skirt and high heels to go to... buy myself a huge pack of chips and 2 chocolate bars (ever heard of PMS??)


Alea

P.S.: Thanks HavokFour... no "plagia" intended... only a war (gentle) of the sexes


----------



## Nemecek (5 Aug 2010)

I baked a cake last night and then after gorging, I proceeded to exfoliate and generally groom. 

Then I may or may have watched Roman Holiday, just for fun!

With the masculine addendums that I went to the gym and lifted heavy things before, ate a prime rib steak, and generally was master of my domain


----------



## Danjanou (5 Aug 2010)

Folded the laundry beause wife was tired from helping me cement foundation of house (see manly thread). I'm secure enough in 
my masculinity to embarace my feminine side.  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Aug 2010)

Oh my the list I have...

So my better half is away on tour leaving me well the house to look after (poorly I might add)

So in spirit of the thread...

Did my laundry and folded it (including the sheets)
Made the bed
Scrubbed bathroom (had to be done when youre in the shower look down and see brown in a white shower you know it needs a cleaning)
Made my supper and did the dishes
Mopped basement floor (in preperation for UFC117 guest semi manly in the end)
Vaccumed house (2 dogs and cat also had to be done I tho9ught I had a 3rd dog the other day but it ws just a giant tumble hair...)

That about covers my woman like activites  ;D


----------



## Thompson_JM (5 Aug 2010)

I did Laundry, and thought about my feelings.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Aug 2010)

OK, so which of you ladies did true woman's work?  You know, ironing  your man's shirt for him, wearing a french maid's outfit, while concurrently making sure that his beer never got empty nor too warm?   8)

(Can you tell that I'm no longer married?)   ;D


----------



## Strike (5 Aug 2010)

I folded the laundry last night, made lunch for the rest of the week and made the bed this morning.

I also spent most of the morning running around the building showing off the new bling I am sporting on my left hand.  I like sparkly things!


----------



## Sapplicant (5 Aug 2010)

I went on a date last night. Had a few drinks, and a great time. Ended up smooching for a bit in front of the house, when she asked to come in, I told her I had to be up early and had a bit of a headache  >


----------



## GloriaVictis (5 Aug 2010)

I worked an 8 hour shift, did some banking, went grocery shopping, made dinner, made lunches for the next day, baked homemade protein bars, did laundry, made up my guest bedroom for company, swept and washed the floors, cleaned the bathroom, bathed the dog, went to Bikram yoga, did Bosu intervals, had a bubble bath, did a deep-conditioning treatment on my hair, prettied myself up, then entertained guests. 

....accomplishing a lot in a short amount of time and multitasking is womanly in my opinion. It should be noted, while I managed to do the aforementioned, my (male) room-mate succeeded in going to work, coming home, and then complaining like a little baby that his feet hurt.  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Aug 2010)

GloriaVictis said:
			
		

> It should be noted, while I managed to do the aforementioned, my (male) room-mate succeeded in going to work, coming home, and then *complaining like a little baby that his feet hurt.*  ;D


This just proves the following:
Why do little boys whine so much?  They are practicing to be men.


----------



## Luke O (5 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I went on a date last night. Had a few drinks, and a great time. Ended up smooching for a bit in front of the house, when she asked to come in, I told her I had to be up early and had a bit of a headache  >



That one made me chuckle.


----------



## SARgirl (5 Aug 2010)

Today I stopped in at a local hanger.  I was given an unexpected opportunity to explore a Lancaster, including climbing up into it and exploring the inside... which I did in heels and a skirt.  Had I known that, exploring the inside of a Lancaster, was going to come about today, I would have worn pants.  The guys on board didn't seem to mind one bit that I was in a skirt and heels.  I think exploring a Lancaster in a skirt and heels qualifies for something which is womanly.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Aug 2010)

Okay, tonight I am going to clip my nails and when I shower, I will shave my legs but tomorrow continued here.


----------



## armychick2009 (5 Aug 2010)

I made an emergency trip to the Nutty Chocolatier to purchase fudge for my pregnant boss who was going ballistic at incompetent contractors. 

It's not a good idea to piss off a very pregnant lady. 

So, I think the fudge helped. I stopped hearing swears after a few minutes...


----------



## Rogo (5 Aug 2010)

Earlier this week I arrived for the first day in my new student house here in Ottawa, 2 of my roommates (a bf and gf) were still asleep when I arrived from my morning flight so I immediately went to gardening; planted 4 shrubs, pulled out the weeds, mowed the lawns.  I then proceeded to cook lunch but since I was wearing neither my (I like cougars...medium rare, or my Infantry aprons) it was still a feminin task.


----------



## Hawk (5 Aug 2010)

I put in earrings today for the first time in a month and went to visit my son. He made, and served me coffee! To counter all this girly stuff - we sat and watched the whole first season of Trailer Park Boys.

Hawk


----------



## Rogo (5 Aug 2010)

GloriaVictis said:
			
		

> I worked an 8 hour shift, did some banking, went grocery shopping, made dinner, made lunches for the next day, baked homemade protein bars, did laundry, made up my guest bedroom for company, swept and washed the floors, cleaned the bathroom, bathed the dog, went to Bikram yoga, did Bosu intervals, had a bubble bath, did a deep-conditioning treatment on my hair, prettied myself up, then entertained guests.
> 
> ....*accomplishing a lot in a short amount of time and multitasking is womanly in my opinion.*



I can make a case for the opposite. Shopping, with the exception of Home Depot and Futureshop (because those stores are awesome) ladies take a long time to accomplish little in general when men come in for what they want and anything they get that's extra is along the most direct route back to the cash register. (especially true for clothing)


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I went on a date last night. Had a few drinks, and a great time. Ended up smooching for a bit in front of the house, when she asked to come in, I told her I had to be up early and had a bit of a headache  >



...so (as a real manly-woman) she offered to gently massage your head, while you were in a nice vanilla perfumed hot bubble bath with cucumber slices on your eyes and a cool  glass of white wine. Then, she put you to bed with a hot-water bottle and whispered tender words in your right ear until you felt asleep 

Alea


----------



## zipperhead_cop (6 Aug 2010)

Seems to me there is a missing part before the going to sleep... ;D

Wore a big name tag proclaiming my name to be "Miffy" while I played a student in my 7 year old daughter's play school room while she was pretending to be the teacher.  Apparently, Miffy is capable of better work and needs to apply himself more to be successful    Not much has changed...


----------



## TimBit (6 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> OK, so which of you ladies did true woman's work?  You know, ironing  your man's shirt for him, wearing a french maid's outfit, while concurrently making sure that his beer never got empty nor too warm?   8)
> 
> (Can you tell that I'm no longer married?)   ;D



I can also tell you shall never re-marry  >


----------



## Joani (6 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> OK, so which of you ladies did true woman's work?  You know, ironing  your man's shirt for him, wearing a french maid's outfit, while concurrently making sure that his beer never got empty nor too warm?   8)
> 
> (Can you tell that I'm no longer married?)   ;D



To my man's dismay, I have told him I will not iron his shirts, though I do give foot-rubs and I love cooking for him. 

After washing my hands, of course.


----------



## Thompson_JM (6 Aug 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Seems to me there is a missing part before the going to sleep... ;D
> 
> Wore a big name tag proclaiming my name to be "Miffy" while I played a student in my 7 year old daughter's play school room while she was pretending to be the teacher.  Apparently, Miffy is capable of better work and needs to apply himself more to be successful    Not much has changed...



 ;D

That would also be allowed in the Manly thread for maximum points, as any guy with a pair that works can make a child... but it takes a real man to be a Dad.


----------



## Alea (6 Aug 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Seems to me there is a missing part before the going to sleep... ;D



How would that be possible? He's got a headache  >

Alea


----------



## FDO (7 Aug 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> That would also be allowed in the Manly thread for maximum points, as any guy with a pair that works can make a child... but it takes a real man to be a Dad.




Whole heartedly agree with that!! Did a lot of "unmanly" things for the sake of my kids during the short stints we had alongside. (thankfully there were no pictures except in my kids minds!!)


----------



## medicineman (7 Aug 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> OK, so which of you ladies did true woman's work?  You know, ironing  your man's shirt for him, wearing a french maid's outfit, while concurrently making sure that his beer never got empty nor too warm?   8)
> 
> (Can you tell that I'm no longer married?)   ;D



I guess here is the place to point out that I iron my wife's uniform...but I don't wear the French Maid outfit.  I have to draw the line somewhere.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (7 Aug 2010)

I wore a pink shirt.


----------



## Thompson_JM (8 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> I wore a pink shirt.



Apparently Pink is Womanly....

However if you Call it "Angry Salmon" its Manly enough...  Add some Tan in a can and frosted hair tips and it'll get you a guest spot on Jersey Shore.... Fist Pounding like a CHAMP!

Ahem... anyways... 

uh... womanly thing... womanly thing... oh, I talked about feelings today...


----------



## SeanNewman (8 Aug 2010)

Double feminine:

I got up with the baby last night,_ and_ received my appointment to get a vasectomy in September.


----------



## Gunner98 (8 Aug 2010)

While on extended break from school - I have been doing the shopping, cooking, hanging laundry and cleaning - trying to make up for 11 months on IR.

(Petamocto)

I am at a loss as to how getting a vasectomy is a womanly thing, perhaps you should recheck the name of the doctor and clinic with whom you made the appointment for surgery?


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Aug 2010)

IMO, getting a vasectomy is a manly thing.  Stepping up to the plate and being responsible for birth control.   :nod:


----------



## armyvern (8 Aug 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ... Stepping up to the plate and being responsible for birth control.   :nod:



Which used to be, strictly, a womanly thing.


----------



## SeanNewman (8 Aug 2010)

Any man who would rather his wife go through a more severe surgery than he would have to go through is hardly a man.

Still, a man losing his fertility is still decidedly un-masculine.


----------



## HavokFour (8 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Double feminine:
> 
> I got up with the baby last night,_ and_ received my appointment to get a vasectomy in September.



Remember, *DON'T FLINCH*!  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Still, a man losing his fertility is still decidedly un-masculine.



Nothing wrong with being Sunkist, buds.  And creating unwanted kids is neither manly nor womanly.  "Fertility" has a time and a place.


----------



## Greymatters (9 Aug 2010)

Yesterday I folded laundry, did dishes, baked the wife a cake, and willingly attended a folk music performance with her... (it was her birthday)


----------



## armyvern (9 Aug 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Yesterday I folded laundry, did dishes, baked the wife a cake, and willingly attended a folk music performance with her... (it was her birthday)



For this to be truely considered 'womanly', you must perform same-said tasks on a day that is not 'calendar special' ...

Else, you did them simply because you *had* to, thus negating the womanliness about them.


----------



## Greymatters (9 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> For this to be truely considered 'womanly', you must perform same-said tasks on a day that is not 'calendar special' ...
> 
> Else, you did them simply because you *had* to, thus negating the womanliness about them.



Tough guidelines!  But doesnt listening to any folky-type music, regardless of the calender day, qualify as 'womanly'...?


----------



## dangerboy (9 Aug 2010)

Broke out my housewife kit and sewed up a rip in my combat pants.  Of course it says something about todays culture when most of the people that saw me sewing today asked why I did not exchange my pants; it was not that big a rip and I sewed it up no problem (a mat tech might disagree with me, but it works for  field pants).


----------



## Alea (9 Aug 2010)

Warning: This is not a blond's joke  

Today, I needed to buy a bulb for one of my lamps so I went to the store and got back home with... _30 amp fuses_.

Then I sat down and figured it's about time I get back on the dating scene and find myself a nice man who knows the difference between a bulb and a fuse (even if they look alike a lot because in this case... THEY DO!).

Alea


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Aug 2010)

Was it at least a halogen bar type lamp?  They kind of look the same.


----------



## daftandbarmy (10 Aug 2010)

I cried 

-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

a little bit.... (OK, kind of choked up and eye watering a bit kind of crying - none of that full fledged boo hooing stuff for D&B) after reading about the heroic actions of Piper Richardson at the Battle of Regina Trench in 1916 in the book 'Brave Battalion' by Mark Zuhelke.  http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/caj/documents/vol_12/iss_1/CAJ_Vol12.1_26_e.pdf


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Cleland_Richardson


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> Warning: This is not a blond's joke
> 
> Today, I needed to buy a bulb for one of my lamps so I went to the store and got back home with... _30 amp fuses_.



LMAO; this is a should-have-been-a-blonde joke.  >

(Not to say that I wouldn't have done the exact same thing ...  :-[)


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2010)

Well I am cooking supper, using an oven and everything  ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Well I am cooking supper, using an oven and everything  ;D



Wow. That's even a step-up from the womanly "cooking supper in the microwave".

Congrats; you've graduated from "woman" to "old woman."


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2010)

I am not sure if I feel good about this or not.....  ???

It has to be made in the oven sadly the Microwave wont be sufficient for the making of the dinner, well ok it would but it wouldn't taste as good.

I need 9er D home this is really sucking LMAO


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I am not sure if I feel good about this or not.....  ???
> 
> It has to be made in the oven sadly the Microwave wont be sufficient for the making of the dinner, well ok it would but it wouldn't taste as good.
> 
> I need 9er D home this is really sucking LMAO



Where's your BBQ man?


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I need 9er D home this is really sucking LMAO



We'll be sure to make her aware of your newfound "old woman" status; no more excuses for you not catering to her hand and foot - like all good men should - from now on!! You are hereby qualified!  >


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2010)

We have a great deal 9er D and I, she cooks and I clean the dishes either that or it's the same meal over and over beacuse I'll eat chicken or pasta for every meal for and I sh1t you not months on end.


And GW The BBQ was in full effect last night but tonight well I wanted to try something that is BBQ able or so says the label.


EDIT: I also do the laundry because even in the new house with all the renos it is "creepy" where the Machines are..... :


----------



## George Wallace (10 Aug 2010)

Pizza a la BBQ is almost as good as Wood Fired at the Pizzeria.


----------



## armyvern (10 Aug 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> ... even in the new house with all the renos it is "creepy" where the Machines are..... :



Oh, I think you are going to be in the womanly poo-poo after that comment.  8)

I am sending her the hyperlink to it forthwith!!  >


----------



## HItorMiss (10 Aug 2010)

Pffffftttt!!!!!!!!  What is she going to do from all the way over there.....

Oh wait home next week you say  :-\


----------



## Alea (10 Aug 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Was it at least a halogen bar type lamp?  They kind of look the same.



Hummmm... what's that?? I don't even know what it looks like  :-\
It's one of those round things... and the bulb to be replaced looks just like it.

I can take pictures if you want 

Alea

_Edited: for Spell Check_


----------



## Alea (10 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LMAO; this is a should-have-been-a-blonde joke.  >
> 
> (Not to say that I wouldn't have done the exact same thing ...  :-[)



Ouch...!! I'm happy I didn't add something like: _"Well I was thinking of using the fuses to gain back the little energy I'm lacking off these days"_


Alea


----------



## PPCLI Guy (10 Aug 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Still, a man losing his fertility is still decidedly un-masculine.



Not if he plays rugby two days after the surgery he isn't.   I was rugby slutting in Hamilton right after my surgery (needed to do something manly, even if it was dumb - which is, in itself, a manly thing) and in the brief practice before the game we were running through line-outs, and when the guys grabbed my shorts to lift me I freaked out - but not as much as they did when I told them why there would be no lifting.....


----------



## Good2Golf (11 Aug 2010)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Not if he plays rugby two days after the surgery he isn't....



Especially as Hooker or one of the Props!  :-X


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> I can take pictures if you want
> 
> Alea



Because this is the Womanly Thread I will not answer as my gender is trying to get me to.  Such offers should not be made lightly in the Manly Thread


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Aug 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Because this is the Womanly Thread I will not answer as my gender is trying to get me to.  Such offers should not be made lightly in the Manly Thread



what if we got a woman to encourage said picture taking? just for y'know.... better visual understanding of the situation?


----------



## HItorMiss (19 Aug 2010)

I attempted to clean my house from top to bottom, 9er D is home on HLTA tomorrow and should I fail inspection (and I always do....) Well you know how this will work for me  :crybaby:

You would think after all these years of failing to meet muster she would just lower her standard  ;D


----------



## Alea (19 Aug 2010)

Tommy said:
			
		

> what if we got a woman to encourage said picture taking? just for y'know.... better visual understanding of the situation?



So I guess this is the most womanly thing I did last week... because... in fact... well  I did take the picture but (and that is supposed to be the womanly part of my post now) _I just was not able to post the pictures onto this thread _  .

Alea


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Aug 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> You would think after all these years of failing to meet muster she would just lower her standard  ;D



I like how you left that wide open for the jokes to follow....  ;D


----------



## HavokFour (20 Aug 2010)

Nothing womanly to report today, but please enjoy this bouquet of kittens.


----------



## armyvern (21 Aug 2010)

I hate kittens; with a passion.

Baby seals are OK. My favourite is men.

Men love women; life rocks.


----------



## KnightShift (21 Aug 2010)

I installed a new toilet seat in the downstairs washroom the other day, which I would normally think would go under the "manly thread" for being a household repair.

Until she showed me the seat she picked out......


----------



## HavokFour (21 Aug 2010)

Now you can pee while you SeaWorld and SeaWorld while you pee!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Now you can pee while you SeaWorld and SeaWorld while you pee!



(Three slow claps, Golf style)....

Well done.... :nod:

You sharp Bastard...


----------



## Alea (21 Aug 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I hate kittens; with a passion.



You mean... this is what you could do to them?








Alea


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Aug 2010)

Okay, plucked, showered, shaved* _and_ painted my toenails pink.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I'm wearing a skirt, too.   :nod:

*Legs and armpits.

Edit to add:  My fingernails are now pink, too.

LOL, Vern.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (24 Aug 2010)

I had a headache.

 ;D


----------



## Newapplicant78 (31 Jan 2011)

aLRIGHT you ladies got me I did the normal daily things. However I didn't do anything nearly as spontaneous as some of the other posts. Going to make a promise to myself to do something womanly for myself no matter what! :rage:


----------



## Thompson_JM (1 Feb 2011)

I lit a Scented Candle in the Bathroom.... 

After finding a nice decorative holder to put it in so wax wouldn't end up everywhere...


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Feb 2011)

I watched Oprah and her show about becoming a vegan. That count?


----------



## Donovanpayne (2 Feb 2011)

I made myself two sandwiches, thought about clothes, and clipping my nails. 

Note: The sandwich one is only a joke and is not intended to offend any of you ladies out there. However! I did actually make them...


----------



## Newapplicant78 (4 Feb 2011)

Singing, dancing and laughed out loud maybe because its Friday!


----------



## daftandbarmy (4 Feb 2011)

I stated a whispering campaign behind someone's back then denied it to their face when they confronted me. Then wrote about it all in my diary.  ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (4 Feb 2011)

I just ate 3 jars of frosting while wearing sweatpants with "SASSY" printed on the arse.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (4 Feb 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> I just ate 3 jars of frosting while wearing sweatpants with "SASSY" printed on the arse.



Do...do...ddd...do ya wanna come over?
_I have a gallon of schnapps...._ :-*

Let's check this out...
-Sappplicant
-Profile page
-Male.......WAIT A MINUTE!!!!! 

(Jeezus...old habits die hard Man....sorry....close one)

...Ya almost got me though!


----------



## Sapplicant (5 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Do...do...ddd...do ya wanna come over?
> _I have a gallon of schnapps...._ :-*
> 
> Let's check this out...
> ...


 
Hey, this is Canada. Don't ask, don't tell, don't exist sweetie. You just strap on the tacohol-vest of yours and come on over  :-*


----------



## HavokFour (5 Feb 2011)

Today I giggled in a very unmanly fashion because of this post. I think I may have also died a little inside.



			
				Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Hey, this is Canada. Don't ask, don't tell, don't exist sweetie. You just strap on the tacohol-vest of yours and come on over  :-*


----------



## Alea (5 Feb 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Hey, this is Canada. Don't ask, don't tell, don't exist sweetie. You just strap on the tacohol-vest of yours and come on over  :-*



Cool!
Hammer has so many pockets in his strap-on-thing that I am sure there is enough alcohool in there for a long party... Can I join?

Alea


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (5 Feb 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> the tacohol-vest



To echo HavokFour......
I actually "Laughed Out Loud" at that...literally...(not in the ghey way that the kids "LOL"...), but actually.
I had another punny comment on the 3rd video...something about (_urban pourfare_)....

Shoot....I just realized this is the womanly thread....sorry!

I do have spectaular tits, though....


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (5 Feb 2011)

Alea said:
			
		

> Cool!
> Hammer has so many pockets in his strap-on-thing that I am sure there is enough alcohool in there for a long party... Can I join?
> 
> Alea



Le BBB prend 6 en avant, et une douzaine an arriere! (Avec ice-packs)!
And of course, anyone trained on the "82" knows about the shovel pouch.....(holds 3 beers, and one bottle, BTW).

P to the S:
_I have never, nor will I ever own a "strap-on"........ _
Just to clarify.


----------



## Alea (5 Feb 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> P to the S:
> _I have never, nor will I ever own a "strap-on"........ _
> Just to clarify.



But... you just said you have "spectacular tits"   :-\

Alea


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (5 Feb 2011)

Alea said:
			
		

> But... you just said you have "spectacular tits"   :-\
> 
> Alea



But I do!

For a 31 year-old man.....I'm quite firm and perky, thank you very much....
(Mrs. Sandwich told me that)
Check the videos for reference.....teats galore!

I'm what they call "GhettoFabulous".


----------



## Newapplicant78 (6 Feb 2011)

MAN BOOBS   :facepalm:   NOT MY CUP OF TEA

Mini pedi done so my toes aint so crusty  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Feb 2011)

Black Betty said:
			
		

> MAN BOOBS   :facepalm:   NOT MY CUP OF TEA



Whaaat....as far as I've been able to tell, the MOOBS are a serious turn on........I haven't been lied to, have I?
I try to "inadvertently" wet my t-shirt often....if that helps.


----------



## Newapplicant78 (9 Feb 2011)

:-X...ha ha ha 
Im afraid to go to sleep... after googling MOOBS  really had no clue  :blotto: Hot  ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Feb 2011)

Black Betty said:
			
		

> googling MOOBS



Oh God, no......I _sincerely_ apologize if you "Image Searched"........ 

That's somethin' you just can't "UN-SEE"........


----------



## Newapplicant78 (10 Feb 2011)

Ha Ha no I honestly didn't image search Google gave me Everything...Now I want to forget it and take it back please please ... Flashback  

Cant stop laughing... ;D

Gonna have to Google some Danzel W, Ryan Gosling, Van Diesel and the Rock for a MAJOR mind block.  


Girlie Thing for the day flavored lips gloss!


----------



## Dissident (10 Feb 2011)

Had Coconut Rum and fruit punch. My underwear is still missing.


----------



## Newapplicant78 (10 Feb 2011)

Dissident said:
			
		

> Had Coconut Rum and fruit punch. My underwear is still missing.



You seriously need to handle your alcohol better Buddy!
Sorry bout your GEAR... >


----------



## Rogo (28 Feb 2011)

Sometimes getting missing underwear back stirs up the forgotten repressed alcohol memories.   So don't feel bad about losing one's drawers without memory of it.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Mar 2011)

We recently launched Op Backyardigan I and II at DZ Daftandbarmy: the first two of an ongoing series of playdate focused operations for the kids of Infantry Officer dads. 

So far, small talk is similar to that in Phase III e.g., 'How much (sleep) are you getting?". Coffee is described as 'NATO standard' and maps/nautical charts are brought out to discuss future (recreational) operations. It's also nice getting a chance to run the kids through proper PLF without interference from the 9D callsigns.


----------



## ringknocker82 (8 Mar 2011)

Took a nice long, lavender scented bath while the hubby proceeded to load the dish washer, fold the clothes and bring the dogs out to do their business. Next he gets to take a long, lavender scented bath while I shovel the drive way and take out the garbage. There are no gender roles in this house, just jobs that need to get done!  ;D


----------



## Sapplicant (13 Mar 2011)

Donated blood.


----------



## Newapplicant78 (17 Mar 2011)

Green Pudding  :st.patty:


----------



## daftandbarmy (23 Mar 2011)

Watched this, and agreed with all of it!

A TED archive gem. At TED in 1998, Brenda Laurel asks: Why are all the top-selling videogames aimed at little boys? She spent two years researching the world of girls (and shares amazing interviews and photos) to create a game that girls would love.

http://www.ted.com/talks/brenda_laurel_on_making_games_for_girls.html


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2011)

Yesterday I painted my toenails, today I colored my hair.  Is that girly enough?   ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Jul 2011)

Well, I don't have any toenail polish here, but I did buy a chainmail bikini that is girly enough ...


----------



## Ridge Runner (2 Jul 2011)

Doing up a treat tonight - lots of chicken gizzards, very tasty, All with shake n bake in the oven. Add a bit of sweet chili sauce, cold beer for the boys and we're set for a good night


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Jul 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, I don't have any toenail polish here, but I did buy a chainmail bikini that is girly enough ...



They still sell those in the market?



			
				Ridge Runner said:
			
		

> Doing up a treat tonight - lots of chicken gizzards, very tasty, All with shake n bake in the oven. Add a bit of sweet chili sauce, cold beer for the boys and we're set for a good night



Shouldn't that be in the Manly thread?   

Oh and just to be extra girly, I'm waiting for my hubby to cook supper.   :nod:


----------



## Delaney1986 (2 Jul 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I can make a case for the opposite. Shopping, with the exception of Home Depot and Futureshop (because those stores are awesome) ladies take a long time to accomplish little in general when men come in for what they want and anything they get that's extra is along the most direct route back to the cash register. (especially true for clothing)



I know that quote is older but the first thing I thought was, "Yeah, but they only knew exactly what to get and where it was because their wife/gf probably told them what to get and where it was and to be quick about it!" You never want to keep a woman waiting too long... >

Most womanly thing I did yesterday - got home after a long night of drinking, walked into the bathroom and there was an earwig on the wall, naturally I screamed for my husband to come and save me (aka-murder the earwig), he comes in and it crawls in between the wall and the cuboard above the toilet, he goes and gets a bug killer spray and sprays it into the crack and says, "it's good to go!", I eye him suspiciously and tell me he doesn't even know if he got it and it might fall on me while I pee, he rolls his eyes and leaves. I wait for about 1 minute staring down this crack and SURE ENOUGH the damn earwig falls out onto the floor where I would have been sitting...so, naturally I screamed again to get him to "save me" while simultaneously scolding him for trying to "set me up" and thinking it could be possible for me to be wrong.... ;D


----------



## Ridge Runner (3 Jul 2011)

Supermarket items, but you got to look around. I had to go to three places to find these. Paid $1.33 for a whole pack of them.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2011)

Make-up, jewelry, painted toenails, a dress _and_ high heeled shoes!


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2011)

I wore pink pajama bottoms out of my tent, all the way down through the tent lines to the washroom for my shower ... and watched the AoA guys cover their eyes for seeing such a girly colour in this land of tan; me thinks I will make a habit out of it (walking around in my jammy bottoms).


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jul 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I wore pink pajama bottoms out of my tent, all the way down through the tent lines to the washroom for my shower ... and watched the AoA guys cover their eyes for seeing such a girly colour in this land of tan; me thinks I will make a habit out of it (walking around in my jammy bottoms).



With the chain mail top :blotto:


----------



## armyvern (9 Jul 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> With the chain mail top :blotto:



No; that's (the bikini) only ever worn during rocket attacks -- PPE.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jul 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No; that's (the bikini) only ever worn during rocket attacks -- PPE.



 :rofl:


----------



## GAP (16 Oct 2011)

Woman's instruction book Oct 11, '11 6:14 AM
for everyone 

1. Never do housework. No man ever made love to a woman because the house was spotless. 
2. Remember that you are known by the idiot you accompany. 
3. Don't imagine you can change a man -- unless he's in diapers. 
4. What do you do if your boyfriend walks out? You lock the door behind him. 
5. So many men-so many reasons not to sleep with any of them. 
6. If they can put a man on the moon, they should be able to put them all there. 
7. Tell him you're not his type - you have a pulse. 
8. Never let your man's mind wander. It's too little to be let out alone. 
9. The only reason men are on this planet is that vibrators can't dance or buy drinks. 
10. Never sleep with a man who has named his penis. 
11. You might as well go for younger men. They never mature, anyway. 
12. A man who can dress himself without looking like Forrest Jump is unquestionably gay. 
13. Men are all the same. They just have diff erent faces so you can tell them apart. 
14. Definition of a bachelor: a man who missed the opportunity to make some woman miserable. 
15. Women don't make fools of men. Most of them are the do-it-yourself type. 
16. The best way to get a man to do something is to suggest that they're too old for it. 
17. Love is blind, but marriage is a real eye-opener. 
18. If you want a committed man, look in a mental hospital. 
19. The children of Israel wandered around the desert for 40 years, proving that even in biblical times men wouldn't ask for directions. 
20. If he asks what sort of books you like, tell him checkbooks. 
21. A man's idea of serious commitment is usually, "Oh, all right, I'll stay the night," 
22. Women sleep with men who, if they were women, they wouldn't even bother to have lunch with. 
23. Remember, a sense of humor does not mean that you tell him jokes, it means you laugh at his. 
24. If he asks you if you're faking it, tell him no, you're just practicing. 
25. Sadly, all men are created equal. 
26. When he asks you if he's your first, tell him, "You may be. You look familiar."


----------

